# Verizon Wireless EV-DO USB 720 with Linux/UbuntU - Gnome



## jegfaun (May 24, 2008)

hi i have been trying to get my Novatel Wireless air card to work from verizon and im just totally anyone know how to set this up on UbuntU please help it would be very appreciated 
thanks
Jeg Sturen Gutt


----------

